# FOTOS TOMADAS POR LIA VII AÑO 2009



## Lia_01

*FELIZ 2009!!!

La verdad es que después de que una conductora de televisión estuvo presa a causa de una foto que no tenía hora ni fecha ya da miedo fotografiar, a lo mejor uno sin darse cuenta ampaya alguna figura pública tramposeando y Zas juicio y a la cana.

Esta vez he caminado por Jesús María límite con el Cercado. Empiezo por la Avenida República de Chile, casi esquina con la avenida 28 de Julio, el calor es insoportable:*
El parquecito Bélgica, al frente está la embajada de Argentina:













































Club Arequipa:









Camino hacia Arenales, pero voy a seguir por República de Chile









El costado del Club Lawn Tennis de la Exposición









Sarmiento, regalo de Argentina. A la derecha continúa la avenida Arenales y derecha República de Chile:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Nuevo Año, Nuevo Thread :colgate: ya se hacìan extrañar tus fotos, Lia. Y pues comentado de lo fotografiado, me gusta mucho la embajada de Argentina, al igual que el Club Arequipa y la casona que muestras en la 1ra foto ... de ahi, pues hay bonitas casas, làstima el color hno: y descuido. Salu2


----------



## Lia_01

*JESUS MARIA*



















VOLTEO A LA DERECHA POR LARRABURE UNANUE:










LLEGO HASTA ESTA CALLECITA LLAMADA MAXIMO ABRIL (ESPALDAS DEL MINISTERIO DE TRABAJO):



















EL CESPED ESTÁ UN POCO SECOhno:


----------



## roberto_vp

Lindas fotos Lia! Las casas de esta avenida así como muchas de Jesús María son muy bonitas, espero que las mejores se puedan salvar del boom de la construcción que hay en ese distrito.


----------



## Lia_01

Hola Inka Andre, a mí también me gusta mucho el Club Arequipa y la Embajada Argentina, hay muy buenas casas por esa zona.




























ACCION CATOLICA PERUANA


----------



## Lia_01

*JESUS MARIA*

*Hola Robert, yo creo que estas casas tienen fecha de caducidad, sería una pena.
Volteo por Pablo Bermúdez a la derecha hacia la Avenida Salaverry:*



















No hay perros figuretis en el recorrido, sólo este grupo de palomas hambrientas y sedientas:


















*LA NUNCIATURA, muy bella:*


















*Al frente el Ministerio de Trabajo, lo están arreglando, después del terremoto del 2007 quedó inhabitable, inclusive se decía que podría ser demolido, pero parece que no ha necesitado, felizmente*:










Volteando por la calle Nazca, al costado del Campo de Marte:



















Entrada posterior al Campo de Marte:


----------



## J Block

Qué chéveres tus fotos, Lía! 

El Mintra está quedando bravazo.


----------



## democracia

buenas fotos LIA


----------



## Miraflorino

*TE PASASTE LIA !!!!!*

Gracias por el recorrido.... la Casona Tudor está DE LUJO !!! y la de la Acción Católica está preciosa !!!... como bien te conté,no hace mucho hice ese mismo recorrido (pero sin cámara !!!!) y me apenó ver la calle Máximo Abril ahora con muchos edificios.... antes eran todas casonas imponentes,pero bueno,ya no es novedad que los dueños hacen su agosto vendiendo sus casonas a las inmobiliarias,ávidas de hacer bloques de 7 a 10 pisos... sin embargo los edificios no están feos y la zona en sí,no ha desmejorado... sigue manteniendo un ritmo tranquilo...toda esa zona me gusta mucho... Gracias por las fotos y gracias por reaparecer en el Foro !!!!!....


----------



## dra.naths

año nuevo, thread nuevo!  estan lindas las fotos, he pasado algunas veces x esa zona y hay casas muy bonitas.. q bueno que las hayas fotografiado, antes q se conviertan en algun edificio hno: (espero q no)


----------



## W!CKED

Que buena manera de empezar el año Lia, y nada mejor que con tus fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Esas casonas con mansardas en la Avenida República de Chile*

son joyitas que espero que nunca las derriben !!!!


----------



## Limanidad

Excelentes fotos Lia, Jesús María es un distrito que tiene su encanto precisamente en el tipo de casas que tu has fotogrfiado, a parte del ambiente que crean sus calles y parques. Me sorprendio los graffitis que luce el Goethe Institut. Saludos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Esa casona amarilla y reja azul es el colmo hno: , la casona de la 3ra foto de tu 3er post esta bonita, al igual que la casa Tudor de tu 4to post y la La Nunciatura. 

Salu2 Lìa


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola*

*y muchas gracias por escribir comentarios.
Inka, la casa amarilla con azul mmmm, no sé que decirte:nuts: la Nunciatura es preciosa.
Limanidad, mira tú, yo no sabía que era el Instituto Goethe.
Miraflorino, seguí más o menos tu ruta, y la verdad es que me sorprendió ver esos edificios, la última vez que pasé por ahí hace mil años habían unas casas preciosas, felizmente que los edificios están hecho con buen gusto.
Gracias Wikced
Naty, yo también creo que dentro de poco ya no estarán esas casas ahí.
Democracia gracias.
Block , que bueno que no han necesitado demoler el Mintra. 
*


----------



## Limeñito

¿Esa es la famosa avenida República de Chile? Casi no la he transitado, y es ciertamente corta de extensión. Qué bonito el local del Club Arequipa y la Nunciatura.
Por otro lado, no sabía nada del local del Ministerio de Trabajo; pensé que estaba botado, pero ya veo que lo están rehabilitando.
El Instituto Goethe...
Recuerdo que lo visité hace ya casi cuatro años, pues un amigo me dijo para ir (yo ni enterado de su existencia). De entrada me gustó mucho su exterior, como bien lo has mostrado en la imagen. Me encantó el trato que se nos daba; una interesante biblioteca y aún más interesantes documentales (con audífonos inalámbricos o como se les llame!!!!!). Pero se me hace que el instituto aquél no tiene mucha publicidad que digamos. En fin...
Saludos, Lía; espero más imágenes. Y feliz 2009 para ti también.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Querida Lía... gracias por el regalo.

Me da algo de risa pensar que lo que tu llamas calor sofocante ya no lo es para mi, luego de tantos años en Guayaquil, y estando ahora mismo a 34 grados (siempre que no suba a 39) ese calorcito hùmedo de Lima ya no me hace nada.

Bellas las fotos y que envidia, caminar por Jesús María ya no es lo de antes, como ha cambiado ese distrito tan amado por mi. 

El progreso horizontal cada día es mas sorprendente, hasta ganas me da de comprar un departamento....


----------



## papiriqui

GRACIAS lia ,, me encanta jesus maria
pero en nombre de la humanidad!!!!
no usar colores celeste ni verde claro en las fachadas!

amo las casas tudor y odio las palmeras en lima.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lia : tu foto de DÉDALO*

Lia : Aprovecho en publicitar tu foto de la Galería Dédalo,pues recomiendo a todos los foristas que la vayan a visitar,hay una bonita artesanía,curiosos objetos de arte,un saloncito de adornos infantiles y un jardín interior con una especie de terraza-café realmente encantador. Anoche estuve allí y quedé muy gratamente impresionado del lugar. Está en el Paseo Sáenz Peña esquina con la calle Tacna (al lado de la Casa Dasso) en Barranco :


----------



## Miraflorino

*Otra foto de la Galeria Dédalo (tomada por Lia)*











Miraflorino said:


> Lia : Aprovecho en publicitar tu foto de la Galería Dédalo,pues recomiendo a todos los foristas que la vayan a visitar,hay una bonita artesanía,curiosos objetos de arte,un saloncito de adornos infantiles y un jardín interior con una especie de terraza-café realmente encantador. Anoche estuve allí y quedé muy gratamente impresionado del lugar. Está en el Paseo Sáenz Peña esquina con la calle Tacna (al lado de la Casa Dasso) en Barranco :


----------



## LaliLunita

Buenas fotos Lia 

:applause::applause:


----------



## lorelei

QUE CIUDAD ES, PORQUE ES PRECIOSA Y A CUANTAS HORAS QUEDA DE TACNA...? ES MUY CARA?


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía que buen recorrido hiciste, y qué calor también jeje
Pasaste por el museo Mini mundo? Hace tiempo quiero ir, parece interesante por lo que he visto en la tele.
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Muy buenas fotos Lia, gracias por mostrarnos fotos de otras partes de nuestra querida Lima, cuando uno vive lejos los recuerdos que traen, ya te imaguinaras.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

lorelei said:


> QUE CIUDAD ES, PORQUE ES PRECIOSA Y A CUANTAS HORAS QUEDA DE TACNA...? ES MUY CARA?


Lorelei... eres peruana?

Pues es Lima!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Lía, bienvenida a éste 2009, y bienvenido el thread, ésta buenazo como siempre, era una zona poco fotografiada kay: Me da gusto lo del Ministerio de Trabajo, pronto lo reinaugurarán.



Lia_01 said:


>


^^ Que bien, ya lo terminaron, justo la foto que necesitaba para dibujar éste edificio en los diagramas, gracias Lía :master:


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola amigos*

*Muchas gracias por escribir sus mensajes, he estado un poco ocupada y no he tenido mucho tiempo de entrar a los threads, pero ya lo voy a hacer.
danny, que bueno de que sirva esa foto.
Vane, gracias por explicar, 34 grados de calor no podría caminar, además como sufro de hipertensión, es agotador.
Albizia, que bueno que te hagan recordar a nuestro terruño.
kametza, a lo tiempos, el museo de Minimundo fui el año pasado, queda en el parque Matamulas que está para el otro lado de la avenida Salaverry. He visto por la tele que le han agregado más cosas, como Larcomar.....etc.
lorelei, Lima no es cara.
gracias Lalilunita.
miraflorino, gracias.
Papirriqui, concuerdo contigo, esos celestes y verdes noooooooo.
Limeñito, muchas gracias por tus comentarios.
Bueno, ese mismo día me metí al Campo de Marte, no lo hacía creo que desde que saqué por primera vez mi brevete en esa zona, que era donde se hacía el examen de manejo, está bien cuidadito:*





































Al frente el Ministerio de......(?)









Me muero de sed, me dicen que hay una feria donde puedo conseguir una gaseosa:cheers:










La feria:


----------



## Lia_01

*Los chamanes*

me da mucho miedo este asuntohno:























































voy saliendo de la feria hacia la avenida 28 de Julio para tomar un taxi y regresar a mi casita










CESAR VALLEJO:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ohh Cesar Vallejo, luce abandonado  ... y por cierto, lo de los chamanes, pues no se ... he escuchado/visto casos y cosas ... no se què pensar ... hno: .... me da miedito ...XD


----------



## roberto_vp

Es muy bonito el Campo de Marte, pero ya me está preocupando que la municipalidad lo convierta en un campo ferial permanente. Bonitas fotos Lia!


----------



## Lia_01

*hola Inka y roberto. El 80% de la feria son chamanes, yo tengo pavor a esas cosas, y no se imaginan cuanta clientela tienen.*


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué bien que abriste un nuevo thread. Tienes razón, recuerdo que en el Campo de Marte mi mami practicaba para su examen de manejo. Una vez fuimos de noche, y el monumento a los héroes estaba iluminado, mi hermano y yo nos metimos y nos dio un miedo terrible, nuestras voces hacían eco y se veía enorme...

Una vez fui a una feria por ahí, no sabía que era un lugar permanente para ferias. Quizá fuese mejor localizarlo en otro lugar, llegamos en taxi y como que el lugar no estaba habilitado apropiadamente para vehículos. Y ni qué decir de la estatua a Vallejo, increíble la negligencia del municipio correspondiente, deberían mantenerlo como se merece.

¡Saludos, Lía!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Lia_01 said:


> *El 80% de la feria son chamanes, yo tengo pavor a esas cosas, y no se imaginan cuanta clientela tienen.*


Me imagino, la verdad que si pues ... da cosa ... osea, esta bien que te cuenten una historia, no se ... en un campamento, reuniòn con unos amigos o la familia misma .... pero de ahi a vivir tan cerca de este tipo de manifestaciones ... mmm ... me da cosa, pero claro, se respeta las creencias de los demas. Y bueno, no debemos confundir con las personas que venden medicina natural tradicional, eso ya es ooootra cosa. 

Salu2 Lìa


----------



## dannyhighrise

Lia_01 said:


> Al frente el Ministerio de......(?)


^^ No es ministerio, es el Cuartel General de la Fuerza Aérea, una mole verdad... Aaahh el Campo de Marte, una duda, el monumento al ojo que llora todavía existe ¿?


----------



## Tyrone

El ex ministerio de aeronáutica ... ¿y por qué la mayoría de edificios militares lucen una arquitectura tan "especial"??? ...


----------



## papiriqui

q bacan nuestro central park limeño..(ojala lo fuese tb el golf)
los monumentos son impresionantes y me gustan las edificaciones q la circundan genralemente....el parque luce algo abandonado por tramos,..con mas veredas adoquinadas, una laguna artificial, mas variedad de flores..propiciar mas actividades culturales en la concha custica ( no se como lucira ahora?)..seria un 20..este parque.

estas ferias ..son agradables para caminar,, pero se ve desordenado,,si tuvieran un diseño mejor para los stands...buehh.


----------



## Aedus

Recién veo este thread, qué bueno que regresastes con tus fotos, Lía. Me gustó las fotos de la Embajada Argentina, de la Nunciatura Apostólica y esa casa tudor. En general es una zona de casas bonitas. Castañeda Lossio debería hacer proyecto interesante para el Campo de Marte. Necesita unos retoques.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Precioso el Monumento a los Héroes del 41*

Realmente ese monumento es imponente !!!!..Me gusta mucho el Campo de Marte...


----------



## Limanidad

Pobre Vallejo sentado en un parque donde hay mucho por hacer. Coincido con el comentario no se debe abusar de este tipo de ferias. En general hace un montón de meses que no voy por esa zona y gracias a tus fotos, Lia, me permiten ver como esta este querido parque limeño. Saludos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Y creo que justo está mirando hacia la zona de la feria... espero pronto que se vea como un verdadero Central Park limeño, Castañeda ponte las pilas


----------



## Lia_01

*HOLA*

*Muchas gracias por escribir vuestros comentarios Canelita, Inka, Danny, papirri, Miraflorino, Aedus, Tyrone, Limanidad
Estaba tan cansada que olvidé preguntar si todavía estaba el Ojo que LLora. Decían que la feria se iba a quedar unos días más. Pobre César, lo tienen al pobre un poco...No he visto flores. Podría ser algún día nuestro Central Park, falta mucho verde en Lima.
Hablando de parques hace una semana me fui al parque Salazar en Miraflores, arriba de Larcomar, y fotografié estas "esculturas" hechas de tapitas de gaseosas:*


----------



## Inkandrew9

Por un momento pensè que eran esos depòsitos de dulces :nuts: ....XD Salu2 Lìa.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Muy interesante esos modulos hechos a base de tapitas de gaseosas, da gusto ver que siempre hay alguien q usa la imaguinación para crear algo diferente y sobretodo darle a la mentalidad de la gente algo para que piense en el sentido ecologico de las cosas que hechamos a la basura todos los dias.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Es una idea original*

y le dá una nota de mucho colorido...ésta mañanita,como casi siempre suelo hacerlo,me fuí luego del laburo a caminar por Larcomar,mejor dicho,por el Parque Salazar... esos contenedores me causan gracia,realmente son originales,no sé si considerarlos bonitos,pero por lo menos,le dá mucho toque de color al Parque... yo no sé como hay gente que añora el antiguo Parque Salazar que estaba infestado de ratas (enormes que parecían gatos !!!!)... siendo que ahora está super bien cuidada y con unos jardines muy bonitos... me imagino que una de las que extraña el antiguo Parque Salazar es la alemana excéntrica que vive al frente,Frau Gisella,que voy notando que en casi todas sus ventanas ha puesto avisos como "Masías cumple las ordenanzas" ó "No a más de 14 pisos".... uuuurgggg... esa alemana debería irse a vivir a un pueblito junto al Rin !!!!!...


----------



## Alejo85

me parece una buena idea jejej las tapitas


----------



## Aedus

Me parece una idea original lo de las chapitas, al darle un segundo uso a lo que uno normalmente descarta. De noche el parque debe verse muy colorido, pues tienen iluminación nocturna.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Idem a todo lo dicho, primera vez que veo una exposicion así, y ecológica además  
Ya te empezaba a extrañar Lía


----------



## paolo32

esas fotos tiene un parecido brital con algunas ciudades el norte mexicano


----------



## Limeñito

Por Dios, esas esculturas de tapitas me han dejado en una sola pieza. Qué bonito.

Y nada tan sencillo y simplemente hermoso como la imagen del botecito perdido en la inmensidad del bello y extraño mar peruano, que no cree en nadie cuando se trata de ser gris a más no poder.

Lía, me fascinan las fotografías que tomas y nos muestras; gracias por tus threads.


----------



## carlos07

Definitivamente no entiendo el arte moderno, que son simpaticas si mas considerarla arte... no sé ? Bueno, Lia diganos que esos en la última foto ? Una llanta en alto mar ? gracias por las fotos, me gustó Jesus Maria.


----------



## Ekeko

Gracias por las fotos Lia 
En cuanto a esas esculturas de chapitas...no me convenzen del todo, pero al menos es algo que estara temporalmente.


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y*

*muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios Inka, Alibiza, Miraflor, Alejo, Aedus, Danny, Limeñito, Paolo, Carlos, Ekeko....
Yo también al principio pensé que eran dulces:nuts::lol:
Anoche pasaron esto en 4to Poder. En Eicha (Asia) hay una exposición de cosas recicladas, me impresionó que cosas tan bonitas que hacen, son unos artistas en todo el sentido de la palabra.
Bueno, a falta de flores buenas son las chapas... Recuerdo a alguna rata corriendo, años atrás, cuando era el parquecito Salazar.
Lo que me preocupa es que con la iluminiación no puedan regar el parque.
No veo ninguna llanta en el mar, es un botecito de pescadores.*


----------



## dannyhighrise

ah es cierto, están regando adecuadamente el parque??, me parece que van a quedar marcas secas luego de que saquen la exposicion. O ya es perenne :colgate:


----------



## Lia_01

*Danny, hoy me di una vueltita por Larcomar y siguen las esculturas ecológicas, me he dado cuenta que el césped está secohno: Habían cualquier cantidad de turistas, me dijeron que han venido dos cruceros, los restaurants se llenaron de gente, todo el mundo tomando fotos *








:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:



























La gente se toma fotos entre las esculturas:









vecinas no contentas con estas esculturas coloridas y econlógicas:nuts:


















En Larco, por fin veo un par de canes figurettis:









su ama muy simpática, me dejó fotografiarlos, el pequeño es Otto y ya tiene 14 años de edad, muy campechano él, nada de timidez:










en cambio Fritz tiene sólo 4 años y es más tímido, es un Golden Retriver, estos perros son muy mansos, y muy buenos.


----------



## roberto_vp

Larcomar siempre tan turístico... buenas fotos Lia!


----------



## DoctorZero

:lol: Vaya la gente ya ni sabe de que quejarse. ¿En qué pueden afectar a los vecinos las esculturas en el parque? Lima cada día está más freak. 

El nuevo Chili's en Larcomar me gusta bastante, la barra del Margarita Bar es la más grande que tienen en el Perú hasta ahora.


----------



## Miraflorino

*El Edificio El Pintor cada vez me gusta más !!!!*

Lía :
Sobre el Parque Salazar,yo suelo pasar luego del laburo por allí para irme hacia la Iglesia de Fátima,es mi paseo mañanero...y siempre veo que lo están regando,lo que si no me parece bien son unos cartelones que han puesto en uno de los miradores y la verdad no le favorece en nada al Parque... los contenedores si los veo simpáticos,le dá mucho colorido al parque...
Siempre paso delante del Edificio El Pintor,alucino ser dueño del departamento del segundo piso (aunque yo no soy muy amante de vivir en un edificio,por más lindo que sea),pero éste edificio tiene vistas espectaculares a todo Larcomar,Parque Salazar y al mar.... al comienzo no me gustaba mucho,pero lo voy poco a poco valorando más :








Antes lo ocupaba una casona bonita :








Lía : lamentable el nuevo accidente de ese obrero de construcción en un edificio de la calle Alfredo Salazar...a éste paso en todos los edificios nuevos de Miraflores "van a penar".... hno:


----------



## Miraflorino

*La alemana Gisella está llenando de cartelones las ventanas de su casa*


----------



## Limeñito

Ay Dios, quejarse por eso ya es el colmo.
Qué gente para insatisfecha....

A mí tampoco me convencen mucho que digamos esas tapitas, pero algo de arte tiene, ¿no? Y no creo que atente contra la estética ni mucho menos.

Qué horror, francamente.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Vaya que reclama esa señora (OFF: no quisiera casarme con una alemana :colgate
Lía, como siempre tienes jale con los canes (y salen guapetones) a mí me ladran siempre :colgate:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Sería un interesante punto de vista*

Si bien Frau Gisela representa para casi todos nosotros una especie de "mensajera de oscuros tiempos medievales" por su posición tan reaccionaria y antiprogesista,no deja de ser interesante su punto de vista que serviría como una contrabalance en Incascrapers... aunque dudo que ésta señora esté para comentar en foros de "rascacielos" (que representan "monstruos ó dragones" para ella !!!!).... pero la mentalidad de Frau Gisela no es para nada aislada,les puedo decir que una elevada población de personas que residen en Miraflores piensan muy parecido a ella y que no les causa nadita de gracias que el distrito se esté llenando de edificios por todas sus calles.... 


Canelita said:


> Hola Lía, qué interesante la muestra de Víctor Castro. Vi un video donde compartió su concepto de escultura social, parte arte colectivo y parte activismo. Un niño explicó también que colaboraba con el proyecto recolectando las tapitas y escogiendo las mejores. Me parece un valioso aporte en lo que promueve el que hagamos del reciclaje un importante elemento en nuestro estilo de vida.
> 
> Lo que más me gusta de Larcomar es que todos pueden disfrutar de una de las más bellas vistas del mar desde allí gratis. Aunque los productos que venden sean en su mayoría prohibitivos para muchos, esa vista privilegiada no cuesta nada. Me encantaron tus tomas recientes de este emblemático lugar.
> 
> Qué hermosos Otto y Fritz, se les ve tan saludables y bien cuidaditos, me encanta ese color caramelo que llevan.
> 
> Y de Frau Gisella qué puedo decir...bien por ella que se mantiene fiel a sus convicciones aunque muchos no compartan su opinión. Entiendo ambas partes del conflicto, pero no me gusta la manera en que despliega esos carteles, no se da cuenta cómo afean su propiedad.
> 
> ¡Gracias por las fotos y muchos saludos, Lía! :cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lía eres mi ídola !!!!*

Gracias por las fotos,realmente eres una FORISTA DE LUJO en Incascrapers !!! y por eso quería dedicarte mi Post número 2000 (dos mil).


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Extraordinario aporte... no tienes idea de como tenía ganas de ver como va el terminado de ese hotel, conozco gente que trabaja en ese tema.

Lía cuando te pierdes tanto tiempo ya noto que es justamente porque traes a tu regreso algo realmente bueno.... que bien!!!!


----------



## Limanidad

Extraordinarias fotos Lia, esta zona de San Isidro luce moderna; de otro lado coincido con el comentario de Roberto sobre las ventanas del Novotel, en lo particular me parecen claustrofóbicas.Saludos.


----------



## Lia_01

*Invierno en pleno Febrero en Lima*

*Muchas gracias por escribir comentarios. Robert, Limanidad, concuerdo con ustedes respecto a las ventanas del Novotel, me parecen muy raras, muy pequeñas, habrá que verlo listo y por adentro.
Gracias DIHC84, gracias Miraflorino por dedicarme el post 2000. Vane, nuevamente gracias.
Hace un par de días me fui a caminar a Larcomar (para variar), me encanta ese lugar, además tiene una vista privilegiada y con la contaminación que hay en Miraflores al menos ahí se respira aire más puro. Los días están oscuros, nublados y algo fríos:*
*Es casi mediodía, y miren la neblina en pleno febrero:*


















*Una costillita del Tony's Roma's, con una papa al horno y legumbres, me encanta:*









*FELIZ DÍA DE SAN VALENTÍN A TODOS!!! QUE TAMBIÉN INCLUYE DÍA DE LA AMISTAD!!! SALUD:cheers:*

La gente escribe cualquier cosa en ese tablero:nuts:


















*Casino de Miraflores*










*Hotel Marriott*










*Parque Salazar:*


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos Lia, siempre es tan atractivo Larcomar. El clima está rarísimo, ayer y hoy incluso ha llovido de una forma medio tropicalona (para ser Lima). Hoy el sol ha brillado por su ausencia... qué verano!


----------



## papiriqui

q bacan la neblina,, sientes q estas en medio de ella..aunq no es tan agradable cuando planeaste tu dia de playa..
tambien escribiste en la pizarra de los q te gustaria por san valentin lia??
ahi un payasa puso "tomar toda la noche y q mi marido no se entere" jajajaja...con razon no firmo.

gracias por las fotos...la pase bien viendolas


----------



## Canelita

Qué tal neblina por allá, Lía, sobre todo para ser verano...y qué rico comiste en Tony Roma's. 

Concuerdo con los comentarios sobre el nuevo hotel, pudieron haber escogido mejores ventanas. Lo que sí me gustaron el primer edificio que mostraste en la penúltima tanda (marrón, medio triangular) y el de la última foto (sobre todo la terraza, linda).

¡Saludos Lia, Feliz Día de la Amistad a ti y a todos los foristas!!! :cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

que buena neblina


----------



## Rodrigo

Muy buenas fotos, que bien se ve Lima envuelta en neblina.

Saludos a todos los amigos peruanos!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Uy que tenebrosa esa neblina en pleno verano :shifty: Espero que la hayan pasado bien el 14. Lía un saludote por atrasado !!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Líiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia esa foto del Tony´s Roma´s no sabes como me trae super recuerdosssssssssss.... jajajaja.

La última vez que comí en ese local de larcomar fue en el 2007 que increibles recuerdos y de paso con la misma bruma, claro que era invierno.... 

Siempre te las ingenias para tomar fotos que me llegan muy sentimentalmente...

Gracias

PD.- Por favor no desviemos el tema del thread con cosas que no vienen al caso.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Lima nublada, ni en febrero se nos va la neblina hno: ... Calentamiento Global??? :bash: quièn sabe ....



papiriqui said:


> tambien escribiste en la pizarra de los q te gustaria por san valentin lia??


Me pregunto lo mismo.



papiriqui said:


> ... ahi un payasa puso "tomar toda la noche y q mi marido no se entere" jajajaja...con razon no firmo.


Jajajaja si pues, es una "player" ..XDDD


----------



## Limanidad

Al ver la neblina cerca de los acantilados me hace recordar mi niñez y juventud en Chorrillos y Barranco. Bonitas fotos Lia, realmente bellas.


----------



## dlHC84

Qué fotazos!


----------



## skyperu34

Que lindas fotos LIA !!!!!! Nos tenias bien guardado mas sorpresas ahora en formato panorámico !

Gracias siempre por deleitarnos con tus fotos ! Es un placer y honor.


----------



## koko cusco

disculpen y no se me vayan a molestar pero no me gustan las ciudades donde no se puede ver el sol para mi es muy deprimente y demasiado gris


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lima ....la gris !!!!*

A mi si me encanta ese cielo nublado de Lima,con esas nubes "panza de burro"....realmente espléndido !!!


koko cusco said:


> disculpen y no se me vayan a molestar pero no me gustan las ciudades donde no se puede ver el sol para mi es muy deprimente y demasiado gris


----------



## Vane de Rosas

koko cusco said:


> disculpen y no se me vayan a molestar pero no me gustan las ciudades donde no se puede ver el sol para mi es muy deprimente y demasiado gris


Solucionado !! no te vayas a mudar a Londres... pero en Lima tendrás varios meses de bello sol jajaja

Lía todavía entro y veo tus fotos y me da tanta nostalgia.... como una hija que extraña a su bella madre me la paso mirando estas fotos y recordando lo bueno y lo malo de mi querida Lima.... pero sobre todo extrañando una barbaridad ... Gracias y ojalá sigas colocando fotos que se hace notar cuando faltan por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Limeñito

Amo a Miraflores en invierno!!!!!!!!! Muchas gracias, Lía, tus fotos te salieron espectaculares.


----------



## koko cusco

Vane de Rosas said:


> Solucionado !! no te vayas a mudar a Londres... pero en Lima tendrás varios meses de bello sol jajaja


je je bueno de hecho me ire haciendo a la idea por que el proximo año me voy a hacer mi maestria alla, snif snif adios cusquito... y quiza contribuciones fotograficas de todo calibre para LIMA... que por cierto es una ciudad que me gusta muchisimo he vivido por temporadas en Lima desde los 4 años, siempre de vacaciones de colegio, a veces unos meses de paso en fin ... ademas tengo familia en Lima asi que pronto pronto estare por allá


----------



## Limeñito

koko cusco said:


> disculpen y no se me vayan a molestar pero no me gustan las ciudades donde no se puede ver el sol para mi es muy deprimente y demasiado gris


Es tu opinión y se respeta; no hay problema. A mí, por ejemplo, nada me fascina más que la neblina limeña y la ausencia de sol en la mayor parte del año. El sol me hastía y me vuelve de mal humor, en cambio con la manta de nubes en esta ciudad, todo se me hace más fácil y llevadero. Por eso ansío que el verano acabe de una buena vez y llegue la frescura del otoño y el "frío rico" del invierno. En lo que sí estamos de acuerdo es acerca de la belleza de las imágenes tomadas por nuestra querida Lía.


----------



## koko cusco

Limeñito said:


> Es tu opinión y se respeta; no hay problema. A mí, por ejemplo, nada me fascina más que la neblina limeña y la ausencia de sol en la mayor parte del año. El sol me hastía y me vuelve de mal humor, en cambio con la manta de nubes en esta ciudad, todo se me hace más fácil y llevadero. Por eso ansío que el verano acabe de una buena vez y llegue la frescura del otoño y el "frí rico" del invierno. En lo que sí estamos de acuerdo es acerca de la belleza de las imágenes tomadas por nuestra querida Lía.


HEY LIMEÑITO NO SERA QUE ERES MEDIO VAMPIRATA JA JA:hahaha::hahaha::hahaha: Y SOLO SALES DE NOCHE... SI BUENO LA VERDAD QUE ES CUESTION DE ACOSTUMBRARSE LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE ESTUVE EN LIMA EN INVIERNO AÑORABA VER EL BRILLO SOLAR POR LO MENOS UN RATITO PERO NAAA ... ASI ES EL CLIMA ... LA VERDAD QUE CUANDO UNO NO ESTA ACOSTUMBRADO SE DEPRIME UN POCO... pero naaa como ya dije no soy limeño pero he solido vivir por temporadas en lima, tengo casa alla y familia asi que en cierta medida me siento arraigado a esta ciudad tambien...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lia se te extraña !!!!*

Sólo espero que no estés con algún problema de salud,son varias semanas que no escribes y no deseo cargosearte en tus emails,es por eso,que contaba con la esperanza de leerte por acá... VUELVE AMIGA !!!!... tus fotos han sido siempre ULTRA VALIOSAS !!!!.... Ya es hora de hacer el thread del "Otoño 2009".... 
Saludos,
Dodi


----------



## MONINCC

Buenas fotos... no habia visto este thread

Pd: El cielo gris de Lima, siempre con excepciones, solo les puede gustar a los que nacieron allá, jejeje


----------



## papiriqui

^^ eso,eso,eso

lia esperamos tu retorno!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lia : te extrañamos y también a Michina "La gatita de la Independencia"*









Las busco por todo Miraflores y han desaparecido !!!!... Vuelvan por favor !!!!


----------



## Lia_01

*FELIZ PASCUA DE RESURRECCION*

*TOMÉ UNAS FOTITOS Y LAS PEGUÉ EN MI BLOG.

He tenido muy poco tiempo para tomar fotos, y además la compu no ha estado bien, lenta, y creo que tiene virus, tengo que llamar a mi técnico para que me la arregle. La Michina no la veo desde hace tiempo, ya que cuando voy a casa de mami se esconde, alguien la debe haber asustado, ya que está muy miedosa. Se me hace que el jardinero la haya mojado con la manguera, no sé por qué los gatos detestan el agua. Ahora que baje el calor y tenga tiempo libre voy a tomar algunas fotitos de cualquier sitio.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Tú también has RESUCITADO !!!!!*

y me alegro por eso !!!!


Lia_01 said:


> *TOMÉ UNAS FOTITOS Y LAS PEGUÉ EN MI BLOG.
> 
> He tenido muy poco tiempo para tomar fotos, y además la compu no ha estado bien, lenta, y creo que tiene virus, tengo que llamar a mi técnico para que me la arregle. La Michina no la veo desde hace tiempo, ya que cuando voy a casa de mami se esconde, alguien la debe haber asustado, ya que está muy miedosa. Se me hace que el jardinero la haya mojado con la manguera, no sé por qué los gatos detestan el agua. Ahora que baje el calor y tenga tiempo libre voy a tomar algunas fotitos de cualquier sitio.*


----------



## Limanidad

Saludos Lia, espero con ansias tus fotos. Y que la señorita Michina recobre el valor.


----------



## Lia_01

*hola*

Limanidad la señorita Michina ya es toda una señorona, está gordísima, todo el día come:lol:

Miraflorino ya vi que quitaron la obra de arte en el Parque Salazar (los cubos con las chapitas de colores), pero las señoritas alemanas del esquina no se conforman ni con eso, además vi a una que salió a tomar fotos a todo el que pasaba delante de su casa, quise tomarle pero no me atreví:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:lol::lol: la segunda toma esta buena Lia... no al caos...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Las señoritas alemanas han quedado perdidas en el túnel de tiempo !!!!*

Ellas juran que Miraflores debería lucir como en 1950 ó en el peor de los casos como en 1960 !!!!... pero los años pasan y obviamente los edificios son una necesidad.... sobretodo en Miraflores que tiene un extenso malecón y es el distrito más turístico de la ciudad de Lima... Estas damas (ya casi octogenarias),podrán ser dueñas de esa casona quizás desde hace más de medio siglo,pero deben entender que poco a poco van a quedar totalmente rodeadas de edificios altos... por lo pronto a media cuadra de ellas,ya están terminando un edificio en la cuadra 2 de la callecita O'Donovan... a la vuelta en la séptima y última cuadra de la calle Colón acaban de finalizar un edificio y al lado están ya construyendo otro... Estas señoras hicieron fuerza para que no se construya el famoso "megahotel" en la esquina de la avenida Larco con la calle Diego Ferré,que de haberse construído,haría que pierdan totalmente la privacidad de su extenso jardín interior.... Me imagino que por la casona ya deben haberles ofrecido una jugosa cantidad...quizás 500,000 dólares,daba la formidable ubicación,pero ellas tal parece,prefieren morir allí.. los que se volverán ricos serán sus herederos,quizás algún sobrino ó sobrina...De todos modos,ellas contribuyen a que el paseo a Larcomar y Parque Salazar sea más divertido,ya que apreciar los cartelones que han puesto en las ventanas de la casona,llama la atención y causa gracia...


----------



## J Block

Hola Lía! Se te extrañaba por aquí!

Chévere la foto de la casa de la señora No.


----------



## fayo

> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s165/plutonia_2007/ENERO 2009/III076.jpg?t=1239839010


en este lugar ya deben dar paso a algo imponente y bonito.


----------



## Lia_01

Hola y gracias por sus comentarios Chris, Miraflorino, Block y Fayo.

Miraflorino, te imaginas lo que valdrá ese terreno de esa casa en esa esquina? un dineral. Yo creo que a lo mejor no son ellas las únicas dueñas de esa casa, se me hace que deben haber más hermanos (con descendencia) que tal vez no quieran vender.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Podría ser cierto*

Frau Gisela no sé si será nacida en Alemania ó hija de alemanes,pero no creo que tenga muchos parientes...si tuviera más hermanos,quizás como está el boom inmobiliario,de hecho que querrán vender la casona,más bien,a todas luces,ella parece ser la obstinada,recuerden que ella es la portavoz que en Miraflores no deben permitirse edificios de más de 14 pisos y se ha enfrentado en repetidas oportunidades al Alcalde Masías. Pasa que es una vecina antigua,de buen pasar económico y quizás muy bien relacionada y todo eso pesa a la hora de hacerle caso... La casona realmente ya luce fuera de lugar en esa esquina tan importante,además no es una casona realmente de una arquitectura deslumbrante,parece más bien una típica casona semi urbana que se suele ver por Chaclacayo ó Chosica...y sobretodo eso que "la puertita falsa" dé a la Avenida Larco,frente mismo a la entrada principal del edificio de Telmex,como que resulta demasiado chocante... Por supuesto que ésta doña debe detestar el Marriott,el Telmex y el Calicanto (que está pegado a su casa),pero sobretodo el Telmex que no le dá nadita de privacidad si es que quiere solazarse en su jardín interior !!!!... Yo creo que debería vender la casona y comprarse una bonita casa en los Cóndores de Chaclacayo ó en la urbanización California,donde si podrá disfrutar de un ambiente campestre y lejos de todo ruido urbano....


Lia_01 said:


> Hola y gracias por sus comentarios Chris, Miraflorino, Block y Fayo.
> 
> Miraflorino, te imaginas lo que valdrá ese terreno de esa casa en esa esquina? un dineral. Yo creo que a lo mejor no son ellas las únicas dueñas de esa casa, se me hace que deben haber más hermanos (con descendencia) que tal vez no quieran vender.


----------



## Cazafantasias

Limeñito said:


> Es tu opinión y se respeta; no hay problema. A mí, por ejemplo, nada me fascina más que la neblina limeña y la ausencia de sol en la mayor parte del año. El sol me hastía y me vuelve de mal humor, en cambio con la manta de nubes en esta ciudad, todo se me hace más fácil y llevadero. Por eso ansío que el verano acabe de una buena vez y llegue la frescura del otoño y el "frío rico" del invierno. En lo que sí estamos de acuerdo es acerca de la belleza de las imágenes tomadas por nuestra querida Lía.


^^Estoy completamente en desacuerdo contigo, Limeñito. A mí me resulta deprimente que la densa e inmensa acumulación de nubes que cubre Lima hagan que el cielo y el mar luzcan descoloridos. Es más, ni siquiera deja ver el mar, no permite que disfrutes de la playa durante las tres cuartas partes del año e impide tomar buenas fotos panorámicas. Bueno, cada quien tiene sus preferencias y simplemente estamos expresándolas sin ánimos de crear debates.


----------



## cesar_BsAs

Muchas gracias por las fotos Lia, siempre me deleito mirandolas, saludos desde Buenos Aires, con respecto a la señora Gisella Rotmann, denle una invitacion al siglo XXI, por favor q pesada, regalenle una mascota, no tiene nada q hacer????? q plato!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos Lia y la verdad que me apena mucho el caso de esta vecina del Marriott, aunque no hay vuelta que darle, la zona en que vive se convirtió en el centro de la ciudad y no podrá evitar el incomodo que trae el ruido de las personas y de los carros que pasan por su ventana. Ahora, pobre, mandarla a vivir a Chaclacayo? tambien es demasiado. Un departamentito menor en otra calle de Miraflores le vendria bien, además a esa edad es mejor estar en lugares centricos donde encuentras comercio y amistades. Bienvenida seas y hasta la próxima... Esos carteles de la tal Sra. a veces me asustan...rsrsrs


----------



## Miraflorino

*Luego de vivir en esa casona toda su vida...*

tú crees Carlitos que esa señora se acostumbre a vivir en un departamentito por más lujoso que sea ????.... ni hablar !!!!.... Al costado del hotel donde yo trabajo,el dueño quiere comprar una casa en esquina que es relativamente pequeña,no tendrá más de 180 metros cuadrados y se la quiere comprar a 200,000 dólares...al cash !!!!... esa casa no vale ni la mitad de ese precio !!!..pero los dueños,un matrimonio septuagenario,han dicho que sólo muertos los sacarán de su casa de toda la vida !!!!... y para colmo la casa de bonita no tiene nada !!!!...es un cuadrado insípido !!!... 


carlos07 said:


> Buenas fotos Lia y la verdad que me apena mucho el caso de esta vecina del Marriott, aunque no hay vuelta que darle, la zona en que vive se convirtió en el centro de la ciudad y no podrá evitar el incomodo que trae el ruido de las personas y de los carros que pasan por su ventana. Ahora, pobre, mandarla a vivir a Chaclacayo? tambien es demasiado. Un departamentito menor en otra calle de Miraflores le vendria bien, además a esa edad es mejor estar en lugares centricos donde encuentras comercio y amistades. Bienvenida seas y hasta la próxima... Esos carteles de la tal Sra. a veces me asustan...rsrsrs


----------



## carlos07

Esta bien Dodi,tienes razónla casa no tiene ninguna belleza mas los viejos ya no tiene edad para irse a vivir a otrolugar, solo resta esperar a que un dia vendan esa esquina y con seguridad habra gente interesada.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lía, hacen mucha falta tus contribuciones, ojalá pronto puedas seguir deleitándonos con tus fotos.


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola*

*Muchas gracias por escribir comentarios muy interesantes. 
Vane, estoy pensando a donde ir para tomar fotos, ya se me ocurrirá algunos sitios.

Esta casa de la señorita alemana y hermanos tendrá unos 500 o 600 metros cuadrados? no baja ese terreno de 500,000 dólares. Tal vez al Marriott no le convenga tener algún otro edificio o tal vez todo lo contrario habrá querido comprar dicho terreno? La situación es envidiable.

Me gusta la neblina:nuts:*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Gisela Rotmann va a acumulando poder en Miraflores*

No sólo tiene peso en las Audiencias Vecinales sino que es "la eminencia gris" en el importante blog distrital de Miraflores.
El artículo que publicó Bruno Block el año pasado,resume el poder de ésta señora que está haciendo paralizar obras y/o modificarlas... El Alcalde Masías ha cedido ya varias veces ante las peticiones de ella...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=653168 








Quizás,si,al Marriott no le convenga tener un gran hotel cruzando la pista... La casona fácilmente tiene sus 600 metros cuadrados,está "aprisionada" entre el edificio Calicanto (aunque para el costado que dá para la casona no hay ventanas,salvo aparentemente las de los baños de los departamentos) y hacia atrás el estacionamiento del Casino de Miraflores... eso medio que la ha salvado que allí no hagan un edificio..pero junto al estacionamiento,hasta la esquina con la calle Diego Ferré,está el terreno de 3000 (tres mil) metros cuadrados donde pensaban construir un mega hotel de 30 pisos y que la misma Gisela Rottman ha podido detener ese proyecto... Ya casi 2 años que demolieron media docena de casas y una quinta para que quede libre ese terreno de 3,000 metros cuadrados y hasta ahora sigue tapiado (con cartelones de publicidad con su respectiva iluminación).... para que vean que la doña vá teniendo peso en el distrito....


Lia_01 said:


> *Muchas gracias por escribir comentarios muy interesantes.
> Vane, estoy pensando a donde ir para tomar fotos, ya se me ocurrirá algunos sitios.
> 
> Esta casa de la señorita alemana y hermanos tendrá unos 500 o 600 metros cuadrados? no baja ese terreno de 500,000 dólares. Tal vez al Marriott no le convenga tener algún otro edificio o tal vez todo lo contrario habrá querido comprar dicho terreno? La situación es envidiable.
> 
> Me gusta la neblina:nuts:*


----------



## Miraflorino

*La casona ROTMANN puede tener hasta 900 metros cuadrados !!!*

Viéndola bien,tiene un área de 30 x 30 ...
























Ahora que inauguren el edificio de 14 pisos de apartamentos en la calle O'Donovan casi esquina con el Malecón de la Reserva,la señora Gisela verá pasar diariamente un promedio de 30 autos más,delante de su casona....


----------



## cesar_BsAs

jajajajajajajajajaja, q se mude al campo!!


----------



## Lia_01

*San Isidro - Magdalena del Mar*

*Hola a todos
Yo también creo que tiene más de 600 metros cuadrados. No sabía que en la esquina de Diego Ferré con Larco iban a hacer un edificio de 30 pisos, es verdad que el terreno está abandonado desde hace un buen tiempo miraflorino.

Tenía curiosidad saber si San Isidro tiene malecón o no, y por lo visto lo poco que tiene que es Orrantia del Mar, donde está el parque La Pera (del amor) no se ponen de acuerdo si pertenece a San Isidro o Magdalena del Mar. *



























*
Abajo en la Costa Verde está el conjunto habitacional Mar Bella*


----------



## Lia_01

*No hay edificios en este malecón.*































































*Parque La Pera:*


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola Lìa, a los tiempos, y bueno ... què bonitas fotos de Marbella, recuerdo que cuando estudiaba por Magdalena, me gustaba caminar hasta allà y ver el mar ... uno se siente pequeñisimo frente a la inmensidad del ocèano. Y por cierto ... què maleados los que pintaron el letrero del malecòn Bernales hno:

Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Que gracioso nombre del parque: "La pera" ... serìa el point ideal de quienes quieren tirarsela ... :lol:

Esta foto me ha llamado la atenciòn:










Què es, o què funciona allì???


----------



## carlos07

Que lugar interesante, se ve bien la zona, no la conozco, en mi proximo viaje a Lima ire con seguridad. Me gustó el letrero " de ser necesario bozal " aqui hasta para los perros mas mansos el bozal es obligatorio.


----------



## Lia_01

*Parque La Pera del Amor*


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola, el lugar es bien solitario. 
Inka, no tengo ni idea de esa pista, será para esos carritos de carrera (tipo chachicars?). Como han pintado el "malecón", le han puesto otra palabra.:bash:
Carlos, esos canes como que me dieron miedo, estaban haciendo entrenamiento y estaban así sueltos, le tomé la foto con Zoomhno::nuts:*
*El parque se llama La Pera porque tiene forma de pera, es mucho más angosto saliendo a la Avenida del Ejército.*




























*Creo que la mitad del parque es de San Isidro, al menos eso me dijo uno de los policías.*


----------



## Inkandrew9

A ya!!! entonces el parque tiene forma de pera, bueno si que el nombre sigue siendo gracioso ... ojalà no deambulen colegiales en hora de colegio por allì ...xD!

Salu2


----------



## W!CKED

Por fin, extrañaba tus fotos.


----------



## Aedus

*Regresó Lía con sus fotos*

Qué bueno; Lía se te extrañaba. Interesantes fotos, es una zona todavía no mostrada en el foro. Se ve un lugar muy tranquilo, todavía no contagiado de la fiebre constructora de edificios altos.


----------



## J Block

Qué buenas fotos, Lía! Se extrañaban tus aportes. 

Le tomaste foto a la casa de mi tía:









En esa terraza celebramos 28 de Julio a lo grande. La vista es bravaza! :cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Dra.Naths estará de parabienes !!!!*

con las fotos de su adorada Marbella !!!!.. gran acierto Lía !!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:... Si,es cierto...en la esquina de la cuadra 12 de la avenida Larco con la calle Diego Ferré había un super proyecto de un mega hotel-casino que iba a tener 30 pisos... Todas las doñas que viven en las casas cercanas (doñas ya de la tercera edad !!!!),pusieron el grito en el cielo,porque su "apacible barrio" iba a convertirse en "una jungla de cemento" (?????????????).... doñas que viven en las calles Diego Ferré (ojo,ni mi mamá ni su melliza se prestaron para esas ridiculeces),Juan Fanning,Arístides Aljovín y Las Dalias,hicieron una mini marcha de protesta,por supuesto encabezadas por la controvertida señora Gisela,la alemana... le increparon al alcalde Masías y la verdad,no sé que pasó finalmente,la cosa es que todo ese terreno de tres mil metros cuadrados ha quedado como un baldío tapiado... para eso,desde hace 3 años,empezaron a desocupar a por lo menos una docena de familias,que vivían en una media docena de casas y en una quinta que daba a la cuadra 12 de Larco (Lía,tú misma tomaste las fotos de las casas que estaban al final de Diego Ferré,cerca a la esquina con Larco)....claro,eran casas que no tenían nada de especial,ya habían quedado antiguas y la misma quinta,si bien es cierto,tenía un "ligero aire gótico" que siempre me gustó,pues como que ya todo eso estaba un poco venido a menos... A fines del 2007 ya estaba el terreno listo para ser construído y aquí "las doñas reaccionarias" protestaron y al parecer,han conseguido que el proyecto quede en "stand by"... la gran perjudicada iba a ser,por supuesto,la señora Gisela,porque allí si iba a perder total privacidad de su jardín interior y que me imagino,pasará allí largos momentos de relax... aunque cientos de empleados que trabajan en el edificio de Telmex,medio "de costadito" también pueden apreciar su extenso jardín interior... entiendo que debe ser traumático que cientos de personas te estén mirando y pierdas total privacidad,pero la señora Gisela y todas las demás doñas de la zona,deben entender que ese barrio ya hace varios años que dejó de ser "apacible,bucólico y tipo balneario alejado".... 
Me olvidé de sumar a 2 edificios de 11 pisos en la cuadra 7 de la calle Colón,cuyos dueños,tendrán que circular en sus autos,obligatoriamente delante de la casona de la señora Gisela,por lo que,sumen allí,unos 60 autos diarios más que pasarán raudos delante de la casa Rotmann...pobre doña !!!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Fotito aérea de la casona Rottman*











Lia_01 said:


> Limanidad la señorita Michina ya es toda una señorona, está gordísima, todo el día come:lol:
> 
> Miraflorino ya vi que quitaron la obra de arte en el Parque Salazar (los cubos con las chapitas de colores), pero las señoritas alemanas del esquina no se conforman ni con eso, además vi a una que salió a tomar fotos a todo el que pasaba delante de su casa, quise tomarle pero no me atreví:


----------



## Cazafantasias

Miraflorino said:


> Yo propongo un Museo para la Municipalidad de Miraflores :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es la Casona "Suárez",la famosa copia en miniatura del Palacio de Gobierno en la Avenida Arequipa.


^^La Casona Suárez, mi vecina e ignoraba su verdadero nombre. Simplemente la conocía como "mini Palacio de Gobierno". Ojalá alguna entidad importante la compre y aproveche debidamente, conservándola.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lia : demolieron la casa de la Avenida Reducto*

Anoche a las 22:55 pasé delante de la otrora casa de la cuadra 12 de la Avenida Reducto que fue afectada por la demolición de una casa al costado para construir un edificio de 7 pisos... la casa estuvo inhabilitada,los dueños tuvieron que mudarse a cuenta de la Municipalidad,aunque luego de algunos meses,los dejaron varados...y finalmente he visto que la casa ha sido demolida también y han tapiado el terreno... que ahora en realidad son 2 terrenos juntos de 2 casas demolidas... quizás a la espera de una autorización municipal para que puedan iniciar obras para un futuro edificio...ó quizás 2 edificios... una tragedia lo de esa familia,que vivían en esa casa desde que se construyó hace medio siglo y de repente se vieron en una situación de pesadilla al quedar su casa inhabilitada y tener que mudarse de urgencia... un caso para tomar en cuenta,porque bien puede repetirse....


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas tardes*



Miraflorino said:


> Piensan transformar la emblemática Estación Ferroviaria en .... una dependencia del Ministerio de Educación !!!! hno:hno:hno:


*Qué???hno:hno:hno:hno:bueno, de educación, me imagino que serán bien educados los que la "transformen".

muchas gracias a todos por escribir sus mensajes. Yo también le decía el mini palacio de gobierno, no sabía que era de una familia Suárez. No conocía la unidad vecinal de Marbella, primera vez que la veo. El Ombú enfermo podría ser que ya no crezca, así me dijeron.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lia ..qué pasó ? no me digas que te está visitando "el alemán" ?????*

Lia,perio tú fuíste al Conjunto Habitacional Marbella y tomaste foto y lo posteaste el 24 de abril en el post 128 !!!!!!..... O será que te estás refiriendo a la Vírgen Milagrosa,el barrio emergente al lado del Conjunto Habitacional Marbella ????.... 
Qué pena lo del Ombú,pero para mi,que esa dichosa "enfermedad" ha sido algo "medio inventado".... en fín,una lástima que no se respeten las áreas verdes,todos éstos alcaldes deberían viajar a ciudades del primer mundo,pero no como placer,sino para "estudiar el cuidado de áreas verdes"... 


Lia_01 said:


> *Qué???hno:hno:hno:hno:bueno, de educación, me imagino que serán bien educados los que la "transformen".
> 
> muchas gracias a todos por escribir sus mensajes. Yo también le decía el mini palacio de gobierno, no sabía que era de una familia Suárez. No conocía la unidad vecinal de Marbella, primera vez que la veo. El Ombú enfermo podría ser que ya no crezca, así me dijeron.*


----------



## Canelita

Lía, recién puedo darme un tiempito para comentarte tus fotos "recientes" (bueno, ni tan recientes, ¡pero estos días sí que ando ocupada!!!). Me gustó mucho esa zona del Malecón Bernales. Me encantaría vivir cerca del mar y tener esa vista, qué bonito. También me dio curiosidad ese complejo con la mini-pista de carreras...¿será para los chachi karts, como decías? 

Me quedé boquiabierta luego de ver al ombú tan mochado. Lamentablemente el árbol habrá estado apolillado y desnutrido, tan "osteoporoso" que terminó derrumbándose solo. ¡Pobre! No sé si lo habrán podado adecuadamente, si no hacen un buen trabajo no crece igual...pero bueno, al menos no lo tumbaron del todo, hubiera sido terrible.

¿Qué tal el clima por allá? ¿Ya estará haciendo frío de nuevo? Por aquí empieza el calor, pero estos días están relativamente frescos. 

Muchos saludos Lía, que estés bien...:cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lía.... por favor no olvidar poner fotitos para celebrar con imágenes tu próximo cumpleaños... Se te extraña tanto por estos lares....

Las fotos como siempre bellas!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Comparto totalmente con Vane !!!!*

Lia : Realmente se te extraña en el Foro... y yo sé que tú disfrutabas muchisimo plasmar tus caminatas en fotos !!!!... Por favor retorna porque mediante tus fotos,podíamos comentar sobre casonas,parques,plazas,quejas para los municipios,etc,etc.... no seas malita,pues !!!!... dí que sí !!!!...:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Vane de Rosas said:


> Lía.... por favor no olvidar poner fotitos para celebrar con imágenes tu próximo cumpleaños... Se te extraña tanto por estos lares....
> 
> Las fotos como siempre bellas!


----------



## Miraflorino

*FELÍZ 28 DE MAYO !!!!*

Lia : Esperando hayas pasado un precioso día !!!!....


----------



## Miraflorino

*Otra toma aérea de la casona de Frau Gisela*











Miraflorino said:


> Viéndola bien,tiene un área de 30 x 30 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora que inauguren el edificio de 14 pisos de apartamentos en la calle O'Donovan casi esquina con el Malecón de la Reserva,la señora Gisela verá pasar diariamente un promedio de 30 autos más,delante de su casona....


----------



## Lia_01

*hola a todos

Gracias Vane, Canelita y Miraflorino. Canelita no tengo idea.

Me invitaron a almorzar al Swisse Hotel el día de mi cumple, pude tomar algunas fotitos.*


----------



## Lia_01

*Canelita, por aquí está haciendo frío fuerte, los días están muy oscuros con niebla.*




























*Saliendo del Hotel por el Centro Empresarial de San Isidro, me dijeron que estaba prohibido tomar fotos, pero ya le hice un par de clics que exagerados.:nuts:*













































*PREGUNTA: A lo mejor miraflorino tú sabes, he escuchado que el Swisse Hotel fue vendido a coreanos?*


----------



## J Block

Gracias por tus fotos, Lía. Se extrañaban.


----------



## roberto_vp

Se ve muy acogedor el Swissotel. Bonitas fotos Lia!


----------



## W!CKED

Que bonito hotel, muchas gracias por las fotos.


----------



## cesar_BsAs

Gracias Lia por las fotos, muy bonito el hotel, cuanto lujo


----------



## Miraflorino

*Supe que te cantaron el Sapo Verde en el Swissotel*

me lo contó Willy,el Public Relations... la verdad que desconozco si los coreanos han comprado el hotel,como vá imponiéndose el poder "amarillo",quizás sea una realidad... esperemos nomás que sean los coreanos del sur y no los del norte !!!!... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola, es cierto que estos ùltimos dìas esta haciendo un frio fuerte y que la neblina hace sean un toke mas oscuros, pero de todas formas tus fotos estan muy buenas, Lìa. 

Salu2


----------



## carlos07

Caramba, el Swissotel se ve impecable, la comida deve ser buena, no? Lo que mas me gusto es la piedra que usan en el Hall de entrada, se ve espectacular, que piedra será? Y eso de impedir las fotos esta buena...rsrsrrsrsr... por suerte le hiciste mas de un par de clics...rsrsrs. Como siempre tus fotos buenazas.


----------



## Lightton

Felicitaciones Lia, excelentes fotos: ) te doy un 20 :lol:


----------



## pierejean

Lia bravaxas tus fotos!!! no conocia el Swisse x dentro y esta muy bonito....saludos


----------



## Limanidad

Has captado los mejores ángulos de esta plaza, la combinación madera, agua y el jardín alrededor han quedado muy bien.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Ahora luce una fuente de agua*


----------



## dlHC84

Francamente no me gusta ninguna de las piletas de Masias, incluyendo la que está en el parque Kennedy (Alfrente de la Municipalidad)
Lía, no te pierdas, que se te extraña. Gracias por las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## Lia_01

Hola
Gracias por dejar sus comentarios.
Hubo una exposición en la Universidad Ricardo Palma en la Avenida Arequipa, un par de fotos:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Explosión de color !!!!*

Esta obra junto con las tapitas coloridas recicladas que se expuso en el Parque Salazar,merecen el premio Turner !!!!... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:..me imagino que ambas obras serán el rompedero de cabeza y causante de fuertes migrañas de muchas doñas miraflorinas !!!!... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:...lástima que no fueron hechas por algún artista británico !!!!... 


Lia_01 said:


> Hola
> Gracias por dejar sus comentarios.
> Hubo una exposición en la Universidad Ricardo Palma en la Avenida Arequipa, un par de fotos:


----------



## Limanidad

Interesante y colorida muestra, Lia. El Centro Cultural de la Universidad Ricardo Palma se llama "Cori Wasi". Saludos Lia.


----------



## Lia_01

Limanidad said:


> Interesante y colorida muestra, Lia. El Centro Cultural de la Universidad Ricardo Palma se llama "Cori Wasi". Saludos Lia.


*Gracias por la aclaración Limanidad, Cori Wasi, es muy lindo el local. Miraflorino, me dijeron que eran totems.*


----------



## Alejo85

muestra mucha diversidadddd


----------



## roberto_vp

Bonita muestra.


----------



## Miraflorino

*"Tótems a la peruana"....*

Efectivamente son tótems pero con su "sabor nacional"... :lol::lol::lol:
De todos modos considero importante que los foristas conozcan bien la definición :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tótem 


Lia_01 said:


> *Gracias por la aclaración Limanidad, Cori Wasi, es muy lindo el local. Miraflorino, me dijeron que eran totems.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Por fín demolieron ésta casita de la Avenida Benavides...*

de la segunda cuadra,cerca a la esquina con la calle Porta...ahora faltan las 2 casitas viejas vecinas.


----------



## Lia_01

*Vacas locas muuuuuu muuuuuuu muuuuuu*

*hola

Dodi, así veo, cada día se:bash: una casa vieja.

Anoche vi en noticias de las vacas en la Plaza Mayor en Lima y me dije voy a ir alguno de estos días por allá para retratarlas, pero no necesité ir muy lejos ya que acá en el parque central de Miraflores también hay unas vaquitas muy coquetonas:*


----------



## Lia_01

*mmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumuuuuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## Lia_01

*Tengo una vaca lechera, no es una vaca cualquiera, me da leche merengada, ay! que vaca tan salada, tolón , tolón, tolón .....*









*
una vaca albina*









*Para mí la más linda de todas, es una vaca coquetona, hasta aretes le han puesto:*


----------



## Lia_01

*muuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Está simpático el "Cow Parade"...*

Sé que para mucha gente ésta exposición es un absurdo,sin sentido,un gasto inútil,pero me parece que en el fondo es un acierto,pues es algo interactivo con el peatón,el transeúnte,el automovilista... te saca por un momento de ese estado "robotizado" en que uno a veces camina ó maneja por la ciudad y rompe cierta rutina... sumado a los colores,los variados modelos,resulta algo simpático... He visto personalmente las que están expuestas en el Parque Salazar y pienso que es una buena iniciativa éste tipo de "expos"...


----------



## Lia_01

*Dodi, también hay en el Parque Salazar? a mí me encantan. Me contaba un sereno que cuida el parque que las vacas se venden a 1500 soles o dólares, y que estarán hasta febrero.*


----------



## J Block

Jeje, están simpáticas las vacas, muy creativas. Si tuviera dónde ponerla, compraría una...jaja.


----------



## Lia_01

*Block, yo también, pero dónde la pongo?
Dodi, las fui a ver al Parque Salazar, están muy bonitas, tu amiga la FrÄulein estará histérica con las vacas también?*




































*una vaca parrillera:*


















*una vaca con faringitis:*


----------



## Lia_01

*esta vaca esta hecha con monedas:*


----------



## Lia_01

mmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu chau:banana:


----------



## J Block

La vaca parrillera está demasiado buena...jaja.

Gracias por las fotos, Lía.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Esta mañanita nublada fuí a ver las vaquitas...*

La de números y letras multicolores me encanta... la verdad que me parece muy atinado éste tipo de exposiciones "trompe d'oeil" que ayudan a "desrobotizarnos" y observar nuestro entorno que muchas veces lo pasamos por alto... Buena iniciativa !!!!... Soy fan del "Cow Parade".... :banana:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Gracias por las fotos Lìa, ha sido un regreso feliz 

Me gustan estas vacas:

Frida Kahlo?¿










Ala Broder!!! :nuts:










Beat it!!!










De la Tigresa su vaca










Pero la que màs me gusta es esta:


----------



## roberto_vp

¡Muy buenas las vacas!


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué lindas las vacas...cómo me gustaría verlas en vivo y en directo para apreciar los detalles. Las he estado viendo varias veces en tus fotos y voy entendiendo más el concepto detrás de cada una de ellas. La vaca chichera, la parrillera, la pobre atacada con el AH1N1, la de Michael Jackson (pero creo que le pusieron el guante en la pata equivocada, jajaja). Me sorprende que no hayan decorado ninguna como hacen en la sierra, con las cintas multicolores en las orejas...:yes:. La que me mató fue la que parecía micro o combi, ¡qué risa! 

Definitivamente todo un tema de conversación estas vaquitas. El arte público es de lo mejor, hasta ahora recuerdo la impresión que me causó ver toda una serie de esculturas de Fernando Botero a lo largo de un parque en pleno Beverly Hills, fue todo un acontecimiento. 

Si hubiera versiones en pequeño de las vaquitas, fácil compraría un par para decorar la casa. 

¡Saludos, Lía! :cheers:


----------



## Cazafantasias

*Discapacitada*



Lia_01 said:


> *una vaca albina*


^^Más que albina, es la vaca discapacitada.


----------



## Cazafantasias

*Arte saludable*

Completamente de acuerdo con Miraflorino en que esas exposiciones de arte que a simple vista parecen absurdas son saludables porque le añaden un poco de fantasía a nuestra rutinaria realidad.

Todos a veces formulamos ideas locas, descabelladas, cojudas, propias de un _brainstorming_, pero nos sentiríamos satisfechos si tuviéramos la oportunidad de exhibirlas como se hace con el Cow Parade.


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola*

*Block Bruno: la parrillera me mata, la pobre termina en unos deliciosos bifes.
Dodi y robert: coincido con ustedes.
Inkaandres: me gusta la Frida Kahlo, muy coqueta ella:lol:. Que graciosa la vaca animal print, si la ve la Tigresa del Oriente seguro que la compra.
Canelita: A lo mejor hay vacas de la sierra, ya que se exponen más vacas en 
Barranco (Pque. Sáenz Peña y psaje Chabuca), Centro de Lima (Plaza Mayor y pasaje Los Escribanos), Miraflores (Parque del Amor, Raimondi, Central y Salazar), Pueblo Libre (Parque Central), Surco (CC Jockey Plaza).
Cazafanta, pobrecita la vaca albina que le falta una patita.*


----------



## jos18g

Lia_01 said:


> *Block Bruno: la parrillera me mata, la pobre termina en unos deliciosos bifes.
> Dodi y robert: coincido con ustedes.
> Inkaandres: me gusta la Frida Kahlo, muy coqueta ella:lol:. Que graciosa la vaca animal print, si la ve la Tigresa del Oriente seguro que la compra.
> Canelita: A lo mejor hay vacas de la sierra, ya que se exponen más vacas en
> Barranco (Pque. Sáenz Peña y psaje Chabuca), Centro de Lima (Plaza Mayor y pasaje Los Escribanos), Miraflores (Parque del Amor, Raimondi, Central y Salazar), Pueblo Libre (Parque Central), Surco (CC Jockey Plaza).
> Cazafanta, pobrecita la vaca albina que le falta una patita.*


pues creo que le faltan 2 xD


----------



## Limeñito

Esta sí que es toda una invasión de vacas...
Muy perturbador.


----------



## Limanidad

Vaya vacas, cada una es hermosa y singular se nota el esfuerzo de los artistas, por lo original resalta la "ala broder" y la más coqueta la denominada Frida Kahlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Ya demolieron ésta casona miraflorina*

Una pena que estaba en mal estado y la Municipalidad no quiso remodelarla...


----------



## Luism90

Es una pena,como acaban con estas joyas.


----------



## cesium

Si mal no recuerdo esa casa estaba en la Av. Arequipa, puede ser?

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino

*Cuadra 49 ó cuadra 50 de la Avenida Arequipa...*

una pena,porque bien remodelada hubiera quedado formidable...pero bueno....la Avenida Arequipa está condenada a llenarse de edificios sin mayor gracia... 


cesium said:


> Si mal no recuerdo esa casa estaba en la Av. Arequipa, puede ser?
> 
> saludos


----------



## cesium

Miraflorino said:


> una pena,porque bien remodelada hubiera quedado formidable...pero bueno....la Avenida Arequipa está condenada a llenarse de edificios sin mayor gracia...


Enrique, esa casa me parecía recontra conocida, esa casa perteneció a los Delgado Parker, los dueños de Panamericana antes de que se mudaran a la mansión del cerro de Valle Hermoso.

saludos


----------



## Lightton

Una pregunta hasta cuando estaran en exhibicion estas vaquitas? que por cierto hace algunos años atras en Zürich-Suiza, cuando viaje de visita a unos amigos, hubo por las calles de toda esta ciudad una exposicion similar de vacas, pues se que en Zürich cada año se realizan exposiciones de diferentes tipos por sus calles.


----------



## Lia_01

*hola a todos

No sabía que en esa casa vivió Delgado Parkerhno:
Las vaquitas se quedarán hasta febrero, se sancocharán de calor,luego las van a vender. *


----------



## Miraflorino

*Todo un post de lujo !!!!*

Querida Baronesa Lía : En vista que en éste último año ya se ha hecho tan difícil leer un post tuyo,deberé considerarlos "como de lujo y colección"... una pena,porque tus fans somos varios en Incascrapers y nos sentimos desolados por tus "muy esporádicas apariciones"... hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


Lia_01 said:


> *hola a todos
> 
> No sabía que en esa casa vivió Delgado Parkerhno:
> Las vaquitas se quedarán hasta febrero, se sancocharán de calor,luego las van a vender. *


----------



## dlHC84

Personalidad? Pero si entre R.Palma y Arequipa hay un Elektra :lol:
Muy acertado poner clásico entrecomillas porque los que tenemos menos de treinta años (o quizá cuarenta) no nos acordamos de eso.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Bueno "un clásico" para nosotros que...*

lo hemos visto desde niñitos.. pero para los mayores de 60 años de edad no creo que haya sido nunca de su agrado.. 


cesium said:


> Claro que lo recuerdo, el edificio del Indianapolis y que despues lo modificaron para hacer las oficinas de Pacifico Seguros, pero al menos el Indianapolis era un "clásico" miraflorino.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Miraflorino

*Juan Carlos : tú eres de la época de Saga...*

La verdad que no comparto la opinión de Raúl de denominar "clásico" al antiguo Indianópolis (ojo..estoy casi seguro que era Indianópolis y no Indianápolis,como la ciudad de Estados Unidos),pues era un cajón que servía como una necesaria playa de estacionamiento de varios pisos (bueno,eso en parte no ha variado) y abajo habían varias tiendas con unos pasillos super fríos y largos.... En los 70s. en una parte que era sótano estuvo la discoteca "La Miel",que fue un éxito en esa época...bueno,yo nunca fuí porque era niño,pero mi hermana si lo frecuentó...era "el point" de la juventud miraflorina,quizás hasta fines de los 70s. y el "Indianópolis" ,que sinceramente nunca me llamó la atención... lo único "agradable" que recuerdo de ese "cajón" era cuando con algún tío ó tía íbamos al cine El Pacífico junto con mis primos y teníamos que subir varios pisos con el auto para conseguir estacionamiento... pero fuera de eso,prefiero que ahora sea solo una mega tienda como Saga... aunque su construcción "tipo fábrica postmodernista" tampoco me termina de convencer,por lo menos para esa esquina tan céntrica e importante de Miraflores.


dlHC84 said:


> Personalidad? Pero si entre R.Palma y Arequipa hay un Elektra :lol:
> Muy acertado poner clásico entrecomillas porque los que tenemos menos de treinta años (o quizá cuarenta) no nos acordamos de eso.


----------



## J Block

Miraflorino said:


> La verdad que no comparto la opinión de Raúl de denominar "clásico" al antiguo Indianópolis (ojo..estoy casi seguro que era Indianópolis y no Indianápolis


En verdad era Indianápolis. Encontré una imagen antigua:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Foto de los jóvenes que frecuentaban "La Miel" (antiguo edificio donde está Saga)*

En ésta foto de comienzos de los años 70s. sacada de la página web de "Lima...como la conocimos" del forista LIMASETENTAS,podemos apreciar a los jóvenes veinteañeros que frecuentaban la discoteca La Miel.. Actualmente muchos de ellos ya bordean los 60 años de edad...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Me rectifico...*

Por alguna extraña razón estaba convencido que era "Indianópolis"...


J Block said:


> En verdad era Indianápolis. Encontré una imagen antigua:


----------



## Cazafantasias

*Discoteca "La Miel"*

La única vez que pisé _La Miel_ fue en 1993 y eso que estaba a 9 cuadras de mi casa.

Nunca entré al _Indianapolis_, pero su logo es inolvidable y muy parecido al del _Marcantonio_.


----------



## Lia_01

Hola chicos, el Indianapolis se maleóhno: y a la Miel le faltaba "alma".


----------



## DoctorZero

La rica miel.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Esta "vaca Cupido" es la mejor !!!!*


----------



## Lia_01

*Dodi, he debido tomar esa foto incluyendo la escultura del beso:lol:

UNa vaca navideña y parece ciega, en la puerta de la Municipalidad de Miraflores:*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lia : tu blog sigue en vigencia ???*

Como lo sigues promocionando,sin embargo entré hace pocas semanas y estaba desactualizado...
El "cow parade" me gusta,quizás pasado cierto tiempo ver las vaquitas terminen empachando,pero como idea,me parece excelente...cada 2 meses deberían hacer "un parade" de distintas cosas... crear un efecto interactivo con el peatón,el transeúnte,el automovilista... que la ciudad no sea rutinaria,sino que éste tipo de exposiciones al aire libre logren sacarnos por un momento de nuestra rutina...


Lia_01 said:


> *Dodi, he debido tomar esa foto incluyendo la escultura del beso:lol:
> 
> UNa vaca navideña y parece ciega, en la puerta de la Municipalidad de Miraflores:*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Demolición en la primera cuadra de la calle Bolívar,casi Larco..*

A la espalda del Atlantic City...por lo visto han empezado por allí para luego tumbar la casona que está en la esquina de Larco con Bolívar..por lo visto va a ser un edificio bastante grande...


----------



## cesium

Cuando me referí a la ex cochera/restaurant Indianapolis como un clásico, no me referia a su calidad estética como edificio sino más bien a que junto a la pileta del Ovalo de Miraflores, el Cine Pacífico y la Tiendecita Blanca el Indianapolis podría considerarse una de las piezas principales para darle al ovalo su caracter de portada de entrada al Distrito de Miraflores y darle a ese espacio citadino una identidad que lo acompañaria por años, si el dia de mañana demolieran el edificio donde funciona el Cine Pacífico entonces también se podria decir que se acabó con una construcción clásica del Ovalo de Miraflores, otro ejemplo podría ser cuando se demolió el edificio del BBQ en el Ovalo Gutierrez en San Isidro, se perdió una de las construcciones originales y clásicas de aquel lugar.

P.D: cuando se demolió el edificio del Indianapolis, la discoteca La Miel se traslado a la Mezzanine del edificio del Cine Pacífico cambiando su nombre a La Nueva Miel cerrrando finalmente sus puertas en 1992

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino

*El Ovalo debería ser la Portada de Miraflores...*

pero lamentablemente las autoridades no han reparado en lo valioso que es el Ovalo... una pena... sería una magnífica puerta de entrada al distrito más turístico de la ciudad.


cesium said:


> Cuando me referí a la ex cochera/restaurant Indianapolis como un clásico, no me referia a su calidad estética como edificio sino más bien a que junto a la pileta del Ovalo de Miraflores, el Cine Pacífico y la Tiendecita Blanca el Indianapolis podría considerarse una de las piezas principales para darle al ovalo su caracter de portada de entrada al Distrito de Miraflores y darle a ese espacio citadino una identidad que lo acompañaria por años, si el dia de mañana demolieran el edificio donde funciona el Cine Pacífico entonces también se podria decir que se acabó con una construcción clásica del Ovalo de Miraflores, otro ejemplo podría ser cuando se demolió el edificio del BBQ en el Ovalo Gutierrez en San Isidro, se perdió una de las construcciones originales y clásicas de aquel lugar.
> 
> P.D: cuando se demolió el edificio del Indianapolis, la discoteca La Miel se traslado a la Mezzanine del edificio del Cine Pacífico cambiando su nombre a La Nueva Miel cerrrando finalmente sus puertas en 1992
> 
> saludos


----------



## Sakkarina

*Problema con la "modernización" de Miraflores*

Es cierto que las viejas de Miraflores que se opnen a la construccion de altisimos edificios pueden ser anti-modernidad, retrogadas, etc, pero nadie ha mencionado lo que es un punto muy válido para oponerse a la edificación de edificios cerca de donde uno vive: la actitud poco etica, mafiosa y casi ilegal de muchas constructoras con los vecinos. 

Supongo que todos hemos leido varias veces noticias similares en los diarios: estan construyendo un edificio al costado de una casa, la construccion de los cimientos, sotanos, el mismo proceso de construccion causa daños severos a las casas aledañas, al final dejan las casas aledañas dañadas e incluso inhabitables por lo que los dueños se ven obligados a venderlas. Claro, como ya se tienen que mudar no tienen mucho poder de negociacion. Al final, tanto las constructoras como las autoridades se lavan las manos y todo continua como siempre. Creo que fue al artista Victor Delfin que le paso algo asi, incluso un mural que el habia hecho en su jardin fue dañado. Cuanta gente ha tenido que vender su casa y mudarse no porque queria, sino porque las construcciones de enormes edificios dañaros sus casas? 

Claro, porque las municipalidades ni ningun autoridad se atreve a decir "no, no puedes construir un edificio de 30 pisos porque al costado hay una casa de un piso, la que definitivamente dañarias. Y esa persona no tiene por que mudarse si no quiere". Y tratar de "persuadirla" por otros medios es extorsion, asi de simple ("vende tu casa ahora o te haremos un edificio de 20 pisos al costado que dañara tu casa y al final vas a rogarnos que te la compremos al precio que a nosotros nos de la gana").


----------



## Miraflorino

*No hay orden ni concierto...*

El problema Sakkarina es que todo ocurre entre "medianoche y gallos" y no al revés... En una avenida ancha como Larco si es posible construir edificios de gran tamaño...allí tienes al Marriott.. justito enfrente de la casona de la señora más "anti-edificios" del distrito.. pero Miraflores tiene por lo general zonas de calles muy estrechas como Ocharán y Porta por ejemplo,que las están llenando de edificios cuando dada la estrechez de sus veredas y pista,pues no pueden atiborrar de vecinos a cada cuadra... no hay un estudio serio de en que manzana ó calle ó cuadra construir tal ó cual edificación... a mi concepto,calles como Ocharán,Porta,Colón,San Martín,Bolívar,etc,etc..no pueden llenarlas de edificios de 7 u 8 pisos que es el standard que están construyendo... las calles deben ser más anchas,quizás como la 2 de Mayo,Enrique Palacios,Piura,etc... 
Hay otros problemas que acarrea la remoción de tierra y no sólo es un daño estructural.. es la huida de roedores,llámese ratas,que al producirles un "sismo" en su hábitat,huyen y obviamente no hay que ser genios para sospechar que lo harán a las casas vecinas.. es otro problema a tener en cuenta... 


Sakkarina said:


> Es cierto que las viejas de Miraflores que se opnen a la construccion de altisimos edificios pueden ser anti-modernidad, retrogadas, etc, pero nadie ha mencionado lo que es un punto muy válido para oponerse a la edificación de edificios cerca de donde uno vive: la actitud poco etica, mafiosa y casi ilegal de muchas constructoras con los vecinos.
> 
> Supongo que todos hemos leido varias veces noticias similares en los diarios: estan construyendo un edificio al costado de una casa, la construccion de los cimientos, sotanos, el mismo proceso de construccion causa daños severos a las casas aledañas, al final dejan las casas aledañas dañadas e incluso inhabitables por lo que los dueños se ven obligados a venderlas. Claro, como ya se tienen que mudar no tienen mucho poder de negociacion. Al final, tanto las constructoras como las autoridades se lavan las manos y todo continua como siempre. Creo que fue al artista Victor Delfin que le paso algo asi, incluso un mural que el habia hecho en su jardin fue dañado. Cuanta gente ha tenido que vender su casa y mudarse no porque queria, sino porque las construcciones de enormes edificios dañaros sus casas?
> 
> Claro, porque las municipalidades ni ningun autoridad se atreve a decir "no, no puedes construir un edificio de 30 pisos porque al costado hay una casa de un piso, la que definitivamente dañarias. Y esa persona no tiene por que mudarse si no quiere". Y tratar de "persuadirla" por otros medios es extorsion, asi de simple ("vende tu casa ahora o te haremos un edificio de 20 pisos al costado que dañara tu casa y al final vas a rogarnos que te la compremos al precio que a nosotros nos de la gana").


----------



## Miraflorino

*El colmo de los colmos !!! Un crímen arquitectónico !!!*


----------



## poderchalaco

Hola LIA, un verdadero gusto ! .....esta sesion de fotos es fenomenal, yo trabajaba en el Ministerio de Trabajo durante la epoca de Alan y de lunes a viernes yo hacia este recorrido: desde la puerta del ministerio, pasando por el jr. maximo abril y subiendo hasta el Banco de la Nacion que quedaba en la avenida Republica de Chile (edifio blanco que esta en venta en la foto # 12)







para retirar o depositar dinero en este banco, esos tiempos trabajando en el Ministerio fueron los mejores (ya que fue mi 1er. trabajo y tambien donde conoci a mi esposa) tenia unos companieros que eran la muerte, recuerdo tambien que habia otro Banco de la Nacion mas grande en la esquina de 28 de Julio y Arenales (no se si existira aun ya que estoy fuera del pais 9 anios) de regreso hacia todo ese recorrido que haz hecho con tu camara; pasando por la embajada Argentina, seguia por el "bingo" o el "casino" pasaba por lo que en sus tiempos fue la embajada de USA donde habia un pequenio parque, de ahi entraba por el Jr. Maximo Abril y llegaba al jr. Pablo Bermudez, recuerdo que hacia un stop, a la espalda del Ministerio (jr. pablo bermudez)en una casona de un piso que era la guarderia de ninios de los trabajadores del ministerio, en el cual existia una cafeteria (la tia Amanda, que atendia con su esposo y su nuera) donde tomabas unos desayunazos de la pitrimitri, recontrabaratos, (los tomabas paradito porque era un local chiquitito sin mesas ni sillas) pero la atencion era buena y como repito; los desayunos eran buenazos y baratos, que tiempos aquellos, tambien recuerdo que en el jr.Bermudez habian ambulantes que vendian comida muy rica (hasta que en una oportunidad vi una rataza saliendo de una olla de arroz que uno de estos ambulantes tenia en el suleo) sorry ! .................ah ! y como olvidarse de la panaderia y pasteleria que estaba en la esquina de Petitthouars con Pablo Bermudez, donde hacian unos panes de manteca que eran deliciosos, por todas las fotos que han hecho refrescar mi memoria te agradesco LIA, me haz vendido un pasaje retrospectivo excelente,te debo una, gracias otra vez y hasta pronto.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Miraflorino said:


>


*QUE DESASTRE!!* No puedo creer que una casona tan bella haya sido demolida seguro para dar paso a otra mole de departamentos sin gracia, esto es verdaderamente un atentado historico!! :gaah:


PD: Por cierto, era una oficina de la ONU la entidad que funcionaba allí ? :??


----------

